# Minecraft-Forge Mod Programmierung



## Kenta1561 (8. Okt 2015)

Hallo,

ich heiße Kenta1561 und habe mich hier heute registriert, weil ich dachte, dass ihr euch vielleicht mit der Programmierung von Mods mit Forge auskennt.

Und zwar: Ich habe gestern die Source-Datei von Forge heruntergeladen, entpackt und die gradlew-Commands ausgeführt usw.. Dann habe ich Eclipse geöffnet und habe mein Workspace auf den .eclipse Ordner gesetzt. Doch dann kam die Fehlermeldung: "An error has occured.". Außerdem stand die folgende Fehlermeldung in der .log Datei: http://pastebin.com/N2ZhG39S

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Kenta1561


----------



## Joose (8. Okt 2015)

Ich glaube in einem Minecraftforum für Modding wärst du besser aufgehoben.
Zwar braucht man dazu Java Wissen und es handelt sich hierbei um ein JavaForum, aber nicht jeder der Java kann kennt sich mit Minecraft bzw. Forge aus.
Aber natürlich gibt es auch hier User welche sich vielleicht damit auskennen.

Laut den Fehlermeldungen (ist ja nicht nur eine) gibt es zuwenig Speicher, kann er Klassen nicht finden usw.


----------

